# Strother SR-71 tekoop



## Moritz (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi

Het Strother SR-71 te koop vir R6000

Strother SR-71 
Octane Tripwire rest
5 pin PSE Sight
5 Pyl Quiver
Een of ander stabilizer wat ek nog nie weet waar ek gaan kry nie Very Happy
Scot Release
5 Easton Axis pyle met 100gr broad heads en mini blazer
en 'n camo boogsak om alles in te dra 

Kontak my by [email protected] of stuur 'n PM


----------

